# Shared Key & Lock In Rv's - Ch751 Lock Replacement



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What is a CH751 key and lock and why is it on ~75% of ALL RV's??

It's a key that's perfect for RV dealers..... as they only need to carry one key to access 100's of RV's on their lot...great for them...... but not great for owners.

The CH751 key/lock is used on most class A, B and C recreational vehicles, including Motorhomes, 5th Wheel, Travel Trailers, etc.

So...we needed a solution to resolve this unsettling security situation.

We found our solution on ShopRVLocks. We paid $14.50 for our replacement lock and couldn't be any happier with the install and build quality of the lock.

Installation, including taking out the old lock, will take you about 10-15 mins. I think all dealers should offer this service, or a least tell you about the risk of leaving the CH751 lock on your RV. I'm guessing most people don't know this is even an issue, but hopefully you will now that you saw this post.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

This is a great mod. I actually changed all my locks and keyed them all the same as the entry door. So now I only carry one key for the RV.

The CH751 usage is actually more widespread than you think. We ran out of TP once and needed to "borrow" some from the campground, only problem was the TP holder was locked. Sure enough, the CH751 opened the dispenser!!

DAN


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

We store our trailer at our HOA's RV storage lot. It is quite secure, but occasionally someone gets in and breaks into one or two of the rigs. I suspect it's probably delinquent neighborhood kids. Nonetheless, items stolen are typically a TV, or they'll rip out a microwave. Since it's typically stuff that's not of much value, I don't understand why they go to the risk and trouble.

The damage to the RV is usually far more expensive to repair than anything stolen. Apparently most thieves don't know of the CH751 key!

One of my RV storage lot neighbors is a retired cop. He suggested that we just leave everything unlocked. He would rather they just take what they want than suffer the damage from breaking in. Perhaps he has a good point...


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

deepvee16 said:


> We store our trailer at our HOA's RV storage lot. It is quite secure, but occasionally someone gets in and breaks into one or two of the rigs. I suspect it's probably delinquent neighborhood kids. Nonetheless, items stolen are typically a TV, or they'll rip out a microwave. Since it's typically stuff that's not of much value, I don't understand why they go to the risk and trouble.
> 
> The damage to the RV is usually far more expensive to repair than anything stolen. Apparently most thieves don't know of the CH751 key!
> 
> One of my RV storage lot neighbors is a retired cop. He suggested that we just leave everything unlocked. He would rather they just take what they want than suffer the damage from breaking in. Perhaps he has a good point...


I agree - I don't have anything of exceptional value that someone would want to steal, and if they really have to have it I would much rather they open things up and take it rather than busting things up.


----------



## diannabill (Apr 12, 2018)

Glad I saw this thread. Just replaced ours. Piece of cake.

https://shoprvlocks.com/product/tubular-cam-locks-ch751-replacement/


----------

